# New Adoption



## AnimalLover (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this.....

About a week ago we adopted a female German Sheppard, probably a little over a year old. She has obviously been severely mistreated. When we first got her she wouldn't come near anyone, she wouldn't take food from anyone, when we put her on the leash she freaked out, and we ended up half dragging/carrying her to the truck. She rode home hiding beneath my feet, trying to crawl under the seat of the truck. Then she wouldn't get out of the truck. She pretty much hid the rest of the night. 

She is a really good dog. She doesn't bite, and you can tell that she wants attention because she whines when our other dog is getting attention, but when you go to pet her, she backs away from you.

In the week that we have had her, I have gotten her to take treats from me (and kind of sit before she does-I think that she is learning from the other dog). I am also crating her at night due to her sporadic behavior, and I have gotten her to go right in to the crate without us have to carry her in there. (with a little corralling) 

I am just looking for some advice. She paces like crazy. And if she is walking down the hall and you come out of a room she takes off like nobody’s business. I would also like to work on her running away from us every time we go up to her. She also won’t come in the house when we open the door. We have to leave it open, then walk away, and then trick her to look at something, and then run and shut the door before she beats us there. 

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------

